# RM12 in a SI spec ported box



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

As an average audio guy I really enjoy playing with different equipment. I bought this RM12 a while back and I put it in a 1ft3 sealed box. At first I had an amp on the sub that put out about 650 watts. I liked the sub a lot but I am an undercover bass head and I just didn't feel like I had enough with the music I like. I listen to hard rock, 70's yacht rock, some 80's mainstream and a lot of other types, but I really like 70s rock. The problem with 70s rock is that the bass is almost nonexistent and hard to get right. Enter the RM12 in a small sealed box on 650 watts. I really liked it but was not loud enough. 
Sub combo 2.0. Added polyfill and jumped power to 2k. Big difference. The sound signature was the same but I was able to get more volume and the 30-40 hz was more pronounced. It hit the sweet spot for me. Tight, controlled, double tap bliss etc. That being said, listening to anything with a lot of bass was loud and rumbly when the music calls for it. I had no issues with bass-heavy music. Had to turn it down. I had it crossed at 80. I was playing with things one day and dropped the crossover to 60 and the si tm65 v2 to 60 as well and it made a nice difference. I will say some may question this and say its wrong but the acoustics in my 4runner suck and this was the best settings with the sub in a small sealed box in the back passenger side of the vehicle. I have been completely happy and have actually turned down a few offers to buy this sub which is strange for me. Everything is for sale for the right price, except my family and dog. Anything else, good bye. 
I really love this sub.

Fast forward to the virus that is out to destroy the entire planet and I have been stuck at home. Got bored and decided to make some sawdust fly and just try a ported box for the RM12. I have not seen to many people talking about the rm12 but virtually no one talking about it in a ported box. I am not a ported guy. I just don't usually like them. Nick had mentioned a ported box several months ago but I was hesitant because I love the sound signature of this sub. 

I built a 1.6 ft3 box after port and speaker tuned to 33 with Russian baltic birch and I can honestly say I am Gobsmacked. I have been wanting to use that word lately. LOL According to winsid there is almost a 9 db difference at 33 from a sealed box and only 1-2db down at 20hz. I was hoping that the sub would not get sloppy and lose the sonic signature I have grown to love and I can say seat of the pants listening has made me love this sub even more. The music I like to listen to has got that chest smack I felt was somewhat missing. I know its because of the port tune at 33 but its awesome. I have not had a chance to redo the TA yet but its close as it is yet the bass is still upfront and punchy and I feel it more in the seat and around me than in the sealed. Don't get me wrong, sealed was completly fine and probably more than I need but it went from perfect to silly perfect. 

I talked to Nick and told him and he just said, "I told you so". This sub in the si spec ported box simply goes to the next level. It is literally the best sounding sub I have ever had in my 4Runner sealed but now ported. I know tuning is the key but as it is I love it.
I took the box over to a friend who has a speaker building company and he is spraying the cabinet with a form or duratex. 

Essentially, the sub did not get boomy or sloppy. It stayed controlled and it doesn't even whimper on 2k with no subsonic filter. It will not win any db drag races but its way more than I can handle. I constantly find myself turning it down so I will be adjusting gains and settings in the dsp when I get some time and or desire to mess with it. 

Just a few "subjective" thoughts about the rm12 I have that I do not think I will EVER get rid of.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice review. I too was looking at the rm12. I usually run sealed because of group delay issues, but now your saying ported is like a whole new beast with same SQ. I'm very interested trying it ported. Thanks


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I usually prefer sealed and ib installs. Honestly, I was completely happy with this sub in the sealed box in the back corner. It did not take up much space and blended very nice into the system. I had NO complaints. I finally got everything set up and tuned to the point I was not going to change anything. 
I was just going to build this box to satisfy a curiosity and settle in my mind that there was nothing more or better for my specific build and after playing the first couple of songs I was very impressed. 
I had watched out to a fellow who had 2 of these subs ported and he said they pounded and hit hard etc but that he liked rap and electronic dance music etc. he described them as boomy and loud which is what he wanted. He is very happy. However I did not want that so I just forgot about it. 
im really glad I made the change.

the only downside to the ported box is size. It’s not huge but the box does not tuck away in the corner anymore. I like having as much cargo area as possible because of my job but in this case I’ll make an exception.
The box is 24x14x14.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. Yea I listen to rap and edm. But I been in this game since 2003. Looking for more SQ with the occasional thump. I got into DJing and building horn loaded subs. Now that is what I call a huge box. I haven't tried IB and very curious.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side (ported). I love a good ported box tuned low and think with DSP intervention they make the ultimate high fidelity low distortion sub stage. Group delay shouldnt be an issue when you tune low.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Have you used an audiofrog gb12? If so, how did the rm12 in a sealed enclosure compare?


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Seem like audiofrog gb12 is the boner rage on this forum


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have one and really like it, but as the expression goes, "the grass is always greener".


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Jahuntley79 said:


> Have you used an audiofrog gb12? If so, how did the rm12 in a sealed enclosure compare?


I have not used an audiofrog gb12. However, after going to ported the rm really woke up perse in the region I like in the mid 30s. Don’t get me wrong. From an sq blend stand point the1ft3 sealed is perfect and got plenty loud. Extension was there and it was great. However, ported I gained almost 6-9 dB according to winisd and seat of the pants experience.
If you look at the specs, which people love to do on here, the rm wins hands down. More xmax / costs $170.00 less / and can take a lot more power. 
also, it’s not really a fair comparison to compare a sealed to a ported. Proper box and power considerations make a difference. I know when I jumped to a 2k amp on the rm it made a big difference and then ported did it again. The sound signature did not change and in this ported box the extension is still there in spades.

Hope that helps. The ported box for an rm12 is smaller as well than a gb12 and I do not run a subsonic filter and I have never hit bottom but I also am not trying.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Jahuntley79 said:


> Have you used an audiofrog gb12? If so, how did the rm12 in a sealed enclosure compare?


I have used both, and for me Sealed vs Sealed the RM-12 was a better sounding sub with more output.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Iamsecond said:


> I have not used an audiofrog gb12. However, after going to ported the rm really woke up perse in the region I like in the mid 30s. Don’t get me wrong. From an sq blend stand point the1ft3 sealed is perfect and got plenty loud. Extension was there and it was great. However, ported I gained almost 6-9 dB according to winisd and seat of the pants experience.
> If you look at the specs, which people love to do on here, the rm wins hands down. More xmax / costs $170.00 less / and can take a lot more power.
> also, it’s not really a fair comparison to compare a sealed to a ported. Proper box and power considerations make a difference. I know when I jumped to a 2k amp on the rm it made a big difference and then ported did it again. The sound signature did not change and in this ported box the extension is still there in spades.
> 
> Hope that helps. The ported box for an rm12 is smaller as well than a gb12 and I do not run a subsonic filter and I have never hit bottom but I also am not trying.


Thank you for the detailed reply.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I have used both, and for me Sealed vs Sealed the RM-12 was a better sounding sub with more output.


Now that statement gets my interest. Thank you.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

as a follow up the more I listen to this sub the more I like it. Ported is awesome. 
But I will make this observation. Granted I changed the orientation and placement of the sub, but I had also tried it in this area when it was in a small sealed box. So this could be a part of it. Long story short, One of my favorite songs is Tailgunner from Iron Maiden. In this song, it has some sections of very fast kick drum. A lot of systems produce this as a rumble that does not let you know its full of separate kick drum strikes. That being said, the rm12 in the si spec box in the location it is currently in with 2k on it separates the kick drum strikes even better than the sealed. Don't get me wrong. Sealed does it as well and the majority of other songs and music it is sublime, however on some songs the rm ported makes my shirt sleeve move and you can physically feel it on the hairs of my arm and in the seat with that chest impact. I did not get this when I was running it sealed but now I am probably running the bass hotter. I can't help it. it fills in the bottom octave but there is a snap there as well. It can also quickly overpower everything as well. 

Also, I had a few songs that will sneak up on me and a bass note will hit and jar my brain and scare me, but not one time has the rm12 whimpered or bottomed. It just hammered it out. I hate that some music is recorded hotter than others. Oh well. I love this sub.

I think I need to adjust a few things but been crazy busy with new business and not had time or energy. it will be even better when I get the time alignment adjusted.


----------

